# Matts in beard?



## Codythecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

My 7 month old cockapoo has got some big matts in his beard and we have taken him to the groomers so they can sort it however, he won't let them (cries, pulls away). The rest of his coat is entirely fine just the beard. 

Has anyone got any suggestions on how we can try a resolve this ourselves? 

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would try to cut them out if you can. It will need some patience (and tasty treats) to get him to sit still and the safest way to use scissors so near his face is probably to put a comb through the coat near the skin and cut beyond the comb so there is no chance you can accidentally cut him.

Good luck


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I totally concur with 2nd’s recommendation. I spent so much of their puppyhood combing out mats. It was not worth it. Once i discovered it was easier to just snip them out - even little ones - life was much easier for all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

